# Can I copy DVD segment to QuickTime?



## jbaugh (Apr 18, 2004)

I have a DVD movie that contains a 20- 30 second animated movie segment that I would like to use for a PowerPoint presentation.  Can this be done?  If so, how would I proceed?  It seems I would first have to figure out how to isolate the segment I want to show in the PP presentation and figure out how to save it to hard drive in QuickTime format.  Am I on the right track?  Any help would be appreciated.
John


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

Try Snapz Pro X. With this app you can capture video and audio from any app and also from your dvd-player. Worked fine for me. Unfortunately the tryout time expired and I am not willing to pay for it.


----------

